# CA TEMPERATURE



## jcm71 (Feb 18, 2012)

I started having some problems with my finishing toward the end of a 4oz bottle of Stick Fast thin CA, so I decided to try Monty's EZ Bond thin (previously purchased), which has been in the refrigerator until it was needed.  The EZ Bond was still cold when I used it, and INSTANT smoke off of the paper towel when I applied it (boy that hurt).
Should I have waited until it was warm before using it?  Same roll of Maker's Mark paper towels that have not reacted so quickly before.  Just curious.
Thanks. 

John


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 18, 2012)

yes - you have to let it come up to room temp.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 18, 2012)

If your towels have cotton content, they will tend to smoke and get way hot.  CA and cotton do not like each other very much.    DAMHIKT
Charles


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 18, 2012)

I never let mine warm up.  I keep my CA in either the refrigerator or freezer, depending on where I have the space.  When I need more, I get it out and use it right away with no ill effects.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 18, 2012)

MesquiteMan said:


> I never let mine warm up. I keep my CA in either the refrigerator or freezer, depending on where I have the space. When I need more, I get it out and use it right away with no ill effects.


Same here.


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 19, 2012)

I had mixed results today with two pens.  First was with Gamble Oak Burl with no ill effects.  The second was with antler, and the CA (now room temp) smoked prematurely, but not as bad as yesterday when it was cold.  Interesting.  Think I'll try some blue shop towels versus the Member's Mark ones I have been using.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 19, 2012)

BURLMAN said:


> I had mixed results today with two pens. First was with Gamble Oak Burl with no ill effects. The second was with antler, and the CA (now room temp) smoked prematurely, but not as bad as yesterday when it was cold. Interesting. Think I'll try some blue shop towels versus the Member's Mark ones I have been using.


Don't use the blue shop towels from Lowes, they changed their vendor, and they not only smoke but have some chemical in them that acts as a accerelerator for CA.


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 20, 2012)

jd99 said:


> BURLMAN said:
> 
> 
> > I had mixed results today with two pens. First was with Gamble Oak Burl with no ill effects. The second was with antler, and the CA (now room temp) smoked prematurely, but not as bad as yesterday when it was cold. Interesting. Think I'll try some blue shop towels versus the Member's Mark ones I have been using.
> ...



Thanks, Danny.  No Lowes.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 21, 2012)

> Applying cyanoacrylate to materials made of  cotton or wool (such as cotton swabs,cotton balls and certain yarns or fabrics) results in a powerful, rapid exothermic reaction. The heat released may cause serious burns, ignite the cotton product, or release irritating white smoke. Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) for cyanoacrylate instruct users not to wear cotton or wool clothing,  especially cotton gloves, when applying or handling cyanoacrylates.


Guess they should add paper towels to the list now with all the recycled products on the shelves.
:clown:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 21, 2012)

For those of you who haven't gotten Ca on you, it heats up nicely as it sets. Make that uncomfortably hot.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember seeing a video on youtube where the demonstrator tried different paper towels to apply CA glue. The trick was to find one that WOULDN'T instantly smoke. The ones he ended up using would apply the glue and not start to smoke for several seconds. I don't think (ok I don't remember) that he said what brand they were. Experiment with different ones .... but do it with masking tape on your fingers to protect them! :biggrin:


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lenny said:


> I remember seeing a video on youtube where the demonstrator tried different paper towels to apply CA glue. The trick was to find one that WOULDN'T instantly smoke. The ones he ended up using would apply the glue and not start to smoke for several seconds. I don't think (ok I don't remember) that he said what brand they were. Experiment with different ones .... but do it with masking tape on your fingers to protect them! :biggrin:




Went down to Ace Hardware yesterday and bought some blue shop towels by Kimberly Clark.  No smoke, no problems, nice finish with thin CA.  I'm putting the CA in the frig to see what happens with my next pen.


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont chill my CA, itnever lasts that long but I do suggest Brawnt or Downy Select a size towels.  It makes it so much easier to do the finish IMO.  Since the towel is already cut in half you only have to make one quick tear and fold.


----------



## flippedcracker (Feb 24, 2012)

I haven't been doing it very long, but I've been using Costco brand paper towels and they seem to be doing a fine job. But I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 25, 2012)

I use blue Scott towels, they smoke but it takes them a while before they do. I use a full sheet and fold it until it is about 1/2" wide then apply quickly and don't use any pressure. I do get some flow marks though. Will chilling my CA help that? I usually buff some of it out but they aren't noticeable with the naked eye unless you are really looking for it.


----------



## triw51 (Feb 28, 2012)

I wear surgical glove when applying CA keeps my hands clean but still can feel the heat when the curing happens.  Also keeps stuff from sticking to you and my hands from turning black.


----------



## reiddog1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Never stored my CA in the fridge, never even heard of it til now.  Does it extend the shelf life?  As far a paper towels go, I like the select a size cause I can cut my strips faster.  I do wear latex gloves and I take some scotch tape and put a few strips on my pointer finger (the one under the paper towel strip).  My CA smokes pretty much instantly, but I am still able to get a nice coat on the entire pen before the CA  starts to get really hot.  I'm not breaking my neck, but I can't diddle dalley around.  So I guess what I'm saying is that it pays more to be fast than worry about what flavor of paper towel I have.  Of course this is my humble opinion.  Good luck and god speed, no really, hurry up cause CA burns like hell. 

Dave


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 29, 2012)

reiddog1 said:


> Never stored my CA in the fridge, never even heard of it til now. Does it extend the shelf life? As far a paper towels go, I like the select a size cause I can cut my strips faster. I do wear latex gloves and I take some scotch tape and put a few strips on my pointer finger (the one under the paper towel strip). My CA smokes pretty much instantly, but I am still able to get a nice coat on the entire pen before the CA starts to get really hot. I'm not breaking my neck, but I can't diddle dalley around. So I guess what I'm saying is that it pays more to be fast than worry about what flavor of paper towel I have. Of course this is my humble opinion. Good luck and god speed, no really, hurry up cause CA burns like hell.
> 
> Dave


 
Dave,
I'm by no means an expert, however, from what I've read on this site, storing your CA in the frig definitely extends its shelf life.  Old CA tends to crack after applied as a finish.  Recommend changing paper towel brands (experiment).  Your CA should not smoke instantly.


----------



## wlongdisp (Mar 6, 2012)

I keep mine in the garage, so what ever temperature it is - that's it. I also found, for me, qtips work alot better than papertowels. no burned finger tips!!!


----------



## Flaturner (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kim Clark and painters tape*

I use the Kimberly-Clark blue shop rags.  I fold it in thirds (tear-off to tear-off) then that in half.  Put wide blue painters tape 1/4 inch down on one side then all the way around the other.  This gives you a 2" by 10" strip of finishing paper.  Cut this into 1" strips and you have enough for about 20 coats of CA finish.  The tape makes it easy to manage and protects your fingers.   I have never had a problem with smoking or with getting CA on me.


----------

